# Ferret fosterers needed



## furball

Shropshire branch of the RSPCA are desperate for ferret foster homes, if your willing to take ferrets on short term till their owners found or they get rehomed please contact Me.I will then give you the details of who to contact.
Many thanks


----------



## Guest

Just an interested thought but do the RSPCA supply food for the animals that they are wanting people to foster?


----------



## furball

Yes food and all vet treatment is suplied by the RSPCA.


----------



## Guest

Thats good as some people have the idea that they have to pay all the bills when fostering animals


----------



## furball

I foster rodents rabbits and any rodents and the RSPCA are paying my food bills and they pay any vets bills, check ups the lot all they ask is your time and care for that you dont get paid of course.
They really do need a Ferret foster home in Shropshire as the amount of ferrets each year coming in just grows.


----------



## Guest

The last time I went in to look at an albino jill with kits I was told she was blind and so were the kits.

The reason for this ignorance on the part of the inspectors was that their vet said that any animal with eyes like the ferret were always blind.

The jill and the kits were pink eyed whites and their eyes were almost translucent, there was nothing wrong with the eyes of those ferrets it just took a bit of an expert to put the inspectors and their vet right, even after owning ferrets for 30+ years I got the impression that they thought I had no idea of what I was talking about and that their vet was right.


----------



## furball

Alot think anything white red eyed are deaf and blind as a rule and its not true.Im happy to say the RSPCA and vets round by Me arnt that blinkered to think they are all blind.


----------



## carol

our jilly is albino with red eyes and she is fine,
some can be and some are not.


----------



## Guest

furball said:


> Alot think anything white red eyed are deaf and blind as a rule and its not true.Im happy to say the RSPCA and vets round by Me arnt that blinkered to think they are all blind.


You say a lot of vet round you 'arnt that blinked' well it was the headquarters at Dorrington, Shropshire that the officers and the ferrets with the opaque eyes were to be found, both I and a friend went along to find out about the ferrets, but because the vet had said that all the ferrets with opaque eyes were blind no one wanted to rehome them

If your in Shropshire then you must be close to the Dorrington headquarters


----------



## Guest

carol said:


> our jilly is albino with red eyes and she is fine,
> some can be and some are not.


Like other animals albino ferrets have three types of eye colour, red, ruby and black


----------



## furball

I am yes but I do my fostering for the Shropshire branch not the main site at Gonsal they are seperate sections.Its the Shropshire branch that need foster homes not the Gonsal headquarters.
I only posted foster homes needed to see if anyone was willing to help,Im not here to argue on health and sight issues or even vets getting things wrong and the RSPCA.
Im not going to get in to debate I just wanted to know if anyone was willing to foster.


----------



## Guest

carol said:


> our jilly is albino with red eyes and she is fine,
> some can be and some are not.


Like other animals albino ferrets have two types of eye colour red and ruby, then we have the animals that are black eyed white and not a true albino.


----------



## carol

furball said:


> I am yes but I do my fostering for the Shropshire branch not the main site at Gonsal they are seperate sections.Its the Shropshire branch that need foster homes not the Gonsal headquarters.
> I only posted foster homes needed to see if anyone was willing to help,Im not here to argue on health and sight issues or even vets getting things wrong and the RSPCA.
> Im not going to get in to debate I just wanted to know if anyone was willing to foster.


i would help but im way to far away 
hope you find some people to help out


----------



## Guest

furball said:


> Im not going to get in to debate I just wanted to know if anyone was willing to foster.


I only wanted to point out that not all vets used by the RSPCA know what they are talking about and that some of the officers take the vets word as the truth.


----------



## furball

I fully understand you getting your point accross yes they do get it wrong sometimes .Im not saying they dont and not defending anything like that. Im just simply asking if theres anyone out there willing to be a foster home.


----------



## Clucks

Hi I only joined the forum yesterday so this post may be out of date. I am in Shropshire and have kept ferrets for over 10 years. My last old lad died yesterday. I had already decided not to keep any morel, but I may be interested in fostering. 
How does it work? Oh and I assume that you have to be checked out by the RSPCA.


----------



## ellie_w

hi - i would be interested in helping out - no experience of looking after ferrets though


----------



## XtremeLady

if only i lived closer....this set up home 2 five ferrets

SupremeFerrets


----------



## furball

I had no experience either at the start so that wont be held against you, ferret rescues are already full so any foster homes are very much needed.


----------

